# oklahoma joe longhorn to propane



## linecut (Apr 20, 2011)

has anyone here converted there longhorn 20" to propane..what do i have to do to make it work.. i like the idea of more control of my heat i'm so use to my bge's and wsm's..this thing isn't fun its a job..and my wife is going to kill me if i don't get some food coming of this thing soon...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






new to the longhorn...all help welcome....


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 20, 2011)

You have any pics of the rig?


----------



## linecut (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## linecut (Apr 21, 2011)

any ideas on converting this to propane?


----------



## chef willie (Apr 21, 2011)

I had saved this link when contemplating converted an ECB to gas....may help you with ideas....the guy that turned me onto it said the customer service people were very informative....good luck...http://gassmoker.com/


----------



## flash (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think a single burner cast iron propane stove would get you hot enough. I did that with my Charcoal burning GOSM vertical. Works pretty darn good. Possible a double burner would work if you can get the measurements for one??


----------



## michsmoker (Apr 22, 2011)

Check out tejassmokers they have burners


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Good Luck with the MOD.


----------



## linecut (Apr 22, 2011)

Mahalos everyone for the help.. i picked up a high pressure burner 120,000 btu's from the gas co.. it fit just like it was made for the firebox .i.did a run to see what it would do 450 and still going up.. i didn't need to see any more.. i don't cook that high any way..set it at 230 for about an hour never moved.. now i got to find a good way to make smoke any ideas...as soon as a can i will get some picture..thanks again for the help


----------



## tracourt (Jul 4, 2016)

Great news. I am in the same situation. Exactly where and what did you buy?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Jul 7, 2016)

Where did you buy your stuff? Also I plan to do the same thing with my OKJ. I am planning on using a thick cast iron pan and use wood chunks. I am wondering on the quality of the bark I will be able to get. I also plan on trying wood pellets as well. I do not think though I will use water in that pan I will use a separate pan.


----------

